# First time in a factory.



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Took the trip from ma to ct today. (30 min from newtown) to do some maintence on some carbon absorption machines. Was the first time I've set foot in a factory. Not too bad. But was dirty as hell. Heading to nj tomorrow night to hit up 3 more similar jobs. 1 needs Plc work. The other 2 are repairs. Gonna be fun. Haha


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I did work in the lower level of a coal plant once. Man that was dusty. I did grab some chunks of coal for the kids. They got them in the stockings the year they said they didn't believe in Santa. 
Now my sons pass that coal chunk down to their kids. 

Another coal plant I was in was spotless. They paid a man to walk around an look for drips on the floor. 
That was down in Purdue university.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> ...Another coal plant I was in was spotless. They paid a man to walk around an look for drips on the floor....


 I love places like that, but they're rare. The acid test for what kind of facility I'm walking into is I look at the light fixtures: If they can't even be bothered to change light bulbs, I know there's a hell of a lot of more important stuff also getting neglected, so I try to brace myself.

The one we're in now flooded, so everything but _everything _is as dirty as it could possibly be. Ugh.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Today is also the first in a long time that I havnt seen any sun. Arrived before sun rose and left after te sun set.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

First time in a factory and never used Scotchkote?

Pup. :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> First time in a factory and never used Scotchkote?
> 
> Pup. :laughing:


Still never even touched a can of it...


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

You should see the toner plant we work in occasionally


----------



## deverson (Feb 15, 2012)

Duluth ore docks. Dusty and greasy.also a unsafe place to walk


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Old factories can be pretty interesting, some of the equipment dates wayyy back. It's almost like stepping back in time. I did some work at steel stacks (old bethlehem steel) and it was quite a sight. I'll see if I can dig up any pics.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Took the trip from ma to ct today. (30 min from newtown) to do some maintence on some carbon absorption machines. Was the first time I've set foot in a factory. Not too bad. But was dirty as hell. Heading to nj tomorrow night to hit up 3 more similar jobs. 1 needs Plc work. The other 2 are repairs. Gonna be fun. Haha


CT and NJ love unlicensed contractors from out of state. :whistling2:

Keep out of sight.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Some of the old steel plant


This pic does not do justice to the size of that hook






































And then you get chances to work in factories like this, amazing...

Their own starbucks and restaurants, bike shops (most people rode bikes due to the shear size of the building), and almost every other amenity.

Pictures inside production were forbidden but I was permitted some of the gear.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

BBQ said:


> CT and NJ love unlicensed contractors from out of state. :whistling2:
> 
> Keep out of sight.


It's not. I'm working with the guy that originally installed and maintains these. He has them deployed all over the world.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I like those wafer valve openers in those first pics. Nice stuff.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> other coal plant I was in was spotless. They paid a man to walk around an look for drips on the floor.
> That was down in Purdue university.


Reminds me of a foreman I used to work for. He poked a hole in a water bottle and put a little puddle of water underneath every sprinkler head in this part of a new building being tested and they had the apprentice pipefitter busy checking all the sprinklers...


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Being your first time in factory be carefull with your camera . Most places that I have worked do not allow cameras. and puting them on the web not good.

LC


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Should have been with me in the now defunct Dayton Tire plant on the third floor when the carbon black machine upchucked. I was wearing a taped up paper jumpsuit and respirator. That thing went PoooH! and everyone started running. I was black from head to foot. It even got onto the soles of my feet through my boots and socks. I borrowed another jumpsuit to wear home. I had to throw away my clothes because mama said ain't no way those things are going into the washer. It took me three showers to get that crap out of my pores.


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

Lol. I've spent the better part of my working life working in rubber mixing facilities. It takes about 20 days to her the black out of the cracks in my hands.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

I love industrial work, I could never see myself doing resi, I can do commercial but I don't enjoy it.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Tsmil said:


> Lol. I've spent the better part of my working life working in rubber mixing facilities. It takes about 20 days to her the black out of the cracks in my hands.


 
Then you know I ain't lyin'.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Residential is to much like work for me to get enthused about it.
LC


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> Should have been with me in the now defunct Dayton Tire plant on the third floor when the carbon black machine upchucked. I was wearing a taped up paper jumpsuit and respirator. That thing went PoooH! and everyone started running. I was black from head to foot. It even got onto the soles of my feet through my boots and socks. I borrowed another jumpsuit to wear home. I had to throw away my clothes because mama said ain't no way those things are going into the washer. It took me three showers to get that crap out of my pores.


I went thru the same thing in old Eau Claire Wisconsin plant once the carbon bag go .,, better go to the ER rightaway unless you are inside the forklift truck as long the door is close you may have about a min to get out of the mess and better know where you run.

I did drove a 50,000 lbs class forklift with enclosed cab ( mantatory item when you handle carbon black bag ) ( no Gaz or electric trucks are allow in the area during carbon black bag is unloading )

So I know how long to get that crap out of your body.

Merci,
Marc


----------

